
A radical new idea erases quantum theory’s weird uncertainties - daegloe
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24332440-600-quantum-weirdness-isnt-real-weve-just-got-space-and-time-all-wrong/
======
DebtDeflation
I remember reading a thought experiment awhile back (it was in the context of
a discussion on Multiverse theory) about what it would look like for beings in
a two dimensional universe when a three dimensional sphere intersected their
two dimensional reality (essentially nothing, followed by a point, followed by
a circle that first expands then contracts, then a point, then nothing). I
couldn't help but wonder if this same sort of construct could explain what's
happening in both quantum mechanics - particles popping into and out of
existence are in reality just moving along an extra dimension that is not
accessible to us (our entire reality is a single point on that dimension), and
general relativity - spacetime is warping "into" that other dimension (think
about the analogy of gravity where a bowling ball distorts the surface of a
trampoline, there has to be one additional dimension beyond the trampoline
surface for it to warp into). Of course, I'm probably way off base and just
thinking nonsense.

~~~
hprotagonist
This sounds like
[http://www.math.brown.edu/~banchoff/Flatland/welcome.html](http://www.math.brown.edu/~banchoff/Flatland/welcome.html)

------
317070
Does someone have the whole article? It looks very interesting!

~~~
throwaway1239Mx
It's likely a teaser for his new book - don't have access to the whole
article, but see: [https://www.npr.org/2019/04/19/714600205/einsteins-
unfinishe...](https://www.npr.org/2019/04/19/714600205/einsteins-unfinished-
revolution-looks-at-the-quantum-physics-and-reality-problem) as an
alternative.

------
snak
Article is behind a paywall...

